# Nvidia schiebt einige Maxwell (1.0 und 2.0) Grafikkarten  in die legacy Treiber



## Freakless08 (2. August 2016)

Nvidia unterstützt einen Großteil der Grafikkarten mit Maxwell (1.0 und 2.0) Chip (9xx)  nicht mehr direkt und hat diese in die "legacy" Treiber gepackt. Dadurch bekommen diese Grafikkarten keine Anpassungen für kommende Spiele mehr, sondern nur noch einige Fehlerbehebungen.

Nvidia Moves Maxwell GPUs to Legacy - eTeknix
http://www.overclock.net/ : Nvidia Maxwell moved to legacy


----------



## DKK007 (2. August 2016)

So schnell kann es gehen, das die 970 keine angepassten Treiber mehr bekommt. 

Bei AMD geht der Treibersupport ja bis zur 280X zurück.


----------



## LP96 (2. August 2016)

Um mal ManualG (NV-Mitarbeiter) aus dem Guru3d-Forum zu zitieren: 


> All it means is that we have stopped  manufacturing the GPU.  Most of the optimizations we add to our drivers  are not architecture specific so they should help most GPUs.  If we are  going to stop providing driver support for a GPU then we use the term  EOL or end of life.  Some businesses depend on having access to a GPU  for a long time so it is useful for them to know which GPUs are current  and which GPUs we have stopped manufacturing.



Sollte man mit einer guten Portion Skepsis nehmen, aber heißt laut ihm nur eine Statusveränderung bzgl. Produktion, wenn der Treibersupport eingestellt wird, dann wird EOL als Status verwendet.

Die gleiche Verschiebung in den Legacy-Bereich ist auch bei Kepler einen Monat nach erscheinen der großen Maxwells passiert. Trotzdem gab es ja DirectX12 Treiber als neues Feature.

Ich wäre aber mal trotzdem interessiert an einer offiziellen Stellungnahme von NV.


----------



## PCGH_Carsten (2. August 2016)

Da gleichzeitig die Maxwell-basierten Notebook-GPUs gerade noch nicht „Legacy-Products“ sind, ist es ziemlich unwahrscheinlich, dass direkt der Wurstkäse eintritt.


----------



## mattinator (2. August 2016)

Freakless08 schrieb:


> Dadurch bekommen diese Grafikkarten keine Anpassungen für kommende Spiele mehr, sondern nur noch einige Fehlerbehebungen.


Das ist wirklich eine sehr freie Interpretation des Legacy Supports von NVIDIA (nicht Legacy Treiber !). Hier wird die Aussage eines NVIDIA-Mitarbeiters zitiert, die eigentlich ein wenig anders interpretierbar ist: AnandTech Forums - View Single Post - Nvidia Maxwell-based 900 series cards now going into legacy support (AnandTech Forums - View Single Post - Nvidia Maxwell-based 900 series cards now going into legacy support (Nvidia Maxwell-based 900 series cards now going into legacy support - AnandTech Forums). Btw. sind in der Dokumentation zum aktuellen Treiber (368.81, s. http://us.download.nvidia.com/Windows/368.81/368.81-win10-win8-win7-desktop-release-notes.pdf) Grafik-Chips bis zum FERMI runter als supportete Produkte gelistet. Dass die Treiber hauptsächlich für die aktuelle Hardware optimiert werden, ist normal. Bei den NVIDIA-Grafikkarten / -Treibern besteht nach meinen Erfahrungen eine recht gute Abwärtskompatibilität.


----------



## bschicht86 (2. August 2016)

Legacy würd aber für mich heißen, dass nur noch das notwendigste gemacht wird. Oder lieg ich falsch?


----------



## DKK007 (2. August 2016)

bschicht86 schrieb:


> Legacy würd aber für mich heißen, dass nur noch das notwendigste gemacht wird. Oder lieg ich falsch?



Würde ich auch so deuten. Deshalb auch das Beispiel mit dem Speicherproblem der 970.


----------



## Ralle@ (2. August 2016)

Nvidia folgt halt den Trend und dieser geht leider in diese Richtung.
Bei den Smartphones sieht man es seit Jahren, mal sehen wie lange es Nvidia macht und die damit nicht failen.
Aus Kundensicht ein Schritt in die Falsche Richtung und es könnte AMD Kunden bescheren.


----------



## DKK007 (2. August 2016)

Insbesondere, da es neue GameReady-Treiber ja nur noch per Registrierung bei Nvidia gibt.


----------



## DARPA (2. August 2016)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Insbesondere, da es neue GameReady-Treiber ja nur noch per Registrierung bei Nvidia gibt.



Das stimmt nicht


----------



## Gothic1806 (2. August 2016)

Naja so ein Gerücht können auch nur die Roten streuen 😉


----------



## Mr_Cenk (2. August 2016)

Ist doch klar warum Nvidia das macht. Damit der Abstand zur neusten Generation immer künstlich aufgebauscht wird. Wo die Architektur versagt muss halt der Treiber herhalten.
Ich kenne kein Unternehmen das kundenfeindlicher als Nvidia ist. Das Problem ist jedoch dass sie die mit Abstand treudoofeste (Ja, hab ich geschrieben) Anhängerschaft überhaupt haben. Nvidia zwingt die Leute quasi stets die neuste Grafikkartengeneration zu kaufen. Und das bei diesen Mondpreisen die nur in eine Richtung gehen. Gen Himmel.


----------



## Colonel Faulkner (2. August 2016)

Nur der Staat kann einen dazu zwingen, nicht gewünschte Produkte und Dienstleistungen bezahlen zu müssen. Unternehmen können dies nicht.
Solange Nvidia Produkte also freiwillig zum aufgerufenen Preis gekauft werden, kann man dem Unternehmen keinen Vorwurf machen.


----------



## Boarder1312 (2. August 2016)

DKK007 schrieb:


> So schnell kann es gehen, das die 970 keine angepassten Treiber mehr bekommt.
> 
> Bei AMD geht der Treibersupport ja bis zur 280X zurück.



Sogar für die 270x.


----------



## Gothic1806 (2. August 2016)

Für mich sieht das so aus das Nvidia Gpus Unterstützt bis zur Geforce 400 Reihe also bis 2010


----------



## Freakless08 (3. August 2016)

Gothic1806 schrieb:


> Für mich sieht das so aus das Nvidia Gpus Unterstützt bis zur Geforce 400 Reihe also bis 2010



Zwischen Unterstützen (spricht läuft irgendwie) und Treiber anpassen für Grafikkarte X und Spiel Y (Performancesteigerung durch Optimierung) ist jedoch ein großer Unterschied.


----------



## Gothic1806 (3. August 2016)

Freakless08 schrieb:


> Zwischen Unterstützen (spricht läuft irgendwie) und Treiber anpassen für Grafikkarte X und Spiel Y (Performancesteigerung durch Optimierung) ist jedoch ein großer Unterschied.




Dann schau dir mal die Benchmarks auf Pcgh und im Heft an da sind die Karten alle da wo sie sein sollen ... Auch die 500 Fermis sind noch vor den jeweiligen 6000er .
Wenn du lässtern magst auch dir n anderes Thema ...


----------



## Freakless08 (3. August 2016)

Gothic1806 schrieb:


> Dann schau dir mal die Benchmarks auf Pcgh und im Heft an da sind die Karten alle da wo sie sein sollen ... Auch die 500 Fermis sind noch vor den jeweiligen 6000er .
> Wenn du lässtern magst auch dir n anderes Thema ...


Was heißt hier lästern?
 Nvidia hat das mit dem legacy doch selbst bekanntgegeben. Es sind ganz einfach Fakten oder glaubst du Nvidia lügt, wenn diese selbst sagen dass die Grafikkarten jetzt im Legacy Bereich sind? Warum sollte Nvidia das tun, denn das würde ihnen doch selbst schaden?
Meine aktuell verbaute Titan (erste Generation) befindet sich auch im "Legacy" Bereich.


----------



## Gothic1806 (3. August 2016)

Legacy Support heißt aber nicht Legacy Treiber denn der Legacy Treiber wird nicht mehr Aktualisiert und bleibt der letzte .
Legacy Support bedeutet jedenfalls nicht das die Treiber nicht an die Karten angepasst wird was ja heissen würde das sich die Leistung verschlechtert .


----------



## volvo242 (3. August 2016)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Bei AMD geht der Treibersupport ja bis zur 280X *(7xxx GCN, um genau zu sein) zurück.



Man kann es auch anders nehmen bei NV gibt es noch immer neue Treiber für Fermi(2010),
bei Amd gibt es für 69xx(2011) und älter gar nichts mehr

Um genauer zu sein:
bei Amd gibt es selbst für VLIW4 @ Richland (2013) keine neuen Treiber mehr, also nach 3 Jahren
bei NV hingegen noch immer für die 6 Jahre Jungen Fermis


----------



## yojinboFFX (4. August 2016)

Jetzt mal ne ernst gemeinte Frage:Ich hab ne olle 7870.Lohnt da eigendlich noch das regelmäßige Updaten des Treibers?
Gruß Yojinbo


----------



## Ralle@ (4. August 2016)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Insbesondere, da es neue GameReady-Treiber ja nur noch per Registrierung bei Nvidia gibt.



Das ist falsch.
Game Ready Treiber bekommt man auch ohne Registrierung und diese unterstützen auch noch die alten Fermi Karten.


----------



## Rolk (5. August 2016)

yojinboFFX schrieb:


> Jetzt mal ne ernst gemeinte Frage:Ich hab ne olle 7870.Lohnt da eigendlich noch das regelmäßige Updaten des Treibers?
> Gruß Yojinbo



Sicherlich lohnt sich das. Die Karte wird leicht beschnitten immer noch als R7 370 verkauft und sieh dir aktuelle Benchmarks an. Früher war mal die GTX660 Gegner der 7870, aber die sieht mittlerweile sehr oft alt aus gegen eine 7870. Das kann ja neben der langlebigeren Architektur und dem fehlenden "VRAM-Feature" nur an der Treiberpflege liegen.


----------



## FortuneHunter (5. August 2016)

DKK007 schrieb:


> So schnell kann es gehen, das die 970 keine angepassten Treiber mehr bekommt.
> 
> Bei AMD geht der Treibersupport ja bis zur 280X zurück.



Drei mal darfst du raten warum ... Kleiner Tipp: Wer seine Karten bis zur Unendlichkeit rebranded tut gut daran sie zu unterstützen. 
So gesehen geht der Treibersupport sogar bis zur 7870, 7950, 7970 zurück.


----------



## Freiheraus (6. August 2016)

Was mir aufgrund des RX 470 Tests beim Performance-Rating aufgefallen ist...


Mai 2016: GTX 780Ti *7%* vor R9 290 @1080p

August 2016: R9 290 *6%* vor GTX 780Ti @1080p


Mai 2016: R9 280X *3%* vor GTX 770 @1080p

August 2016: R9 280X *14%* vor GTX 770 @1080p


Neue Games (mit mehr RAM-Hunger und neuen APIs) im Benchparkour schlagen voll durch.
Die nächsten 3 Monate bis November 2016 wird sich das wohl noch mehr zuspitzen, Deus Ex: MD, Battlefiled 1, Civilization 6, Watch Dogs 2 und Co. lässt Grüßen.


----------



## Fossi777 (6. August 2016)

Freakless08 schrieb:


> Was heißt hier lästern?
> Nvidia hat das mit dem legacy doch selbst bekanntgegeben. Es sind ganz einfach Fakten oder glaubst du Nvidia lügt, wenn diese selbst sagen dass die Grafikkarten jetzt im Legacy Bereich sind? Warum sollte Nvidia das tun, denn das würde ihnen doch selbst schaden?
> Meine aktuell verbaute Titan (erste Generation) befindet sich auch im "Legacy" Bereich.



Ein weiterer Tritt in die Eier von denen, die eine GTX 970 gekauft haben, 
oder habt ihr wirklich geglaubt Nvidia würde die Treiber für die GTX 970 optimieren ?


----------



## scorplord (8. August 2016)

volvo242 schrieb:


> Man kann es auch anders nehmen bei NV gibt es noch immer neue Treiber für Fermi(2010),
> bei Amd gibt es für 69xx(2011) und älter gar nichts mehr
> 
> Um genauer zu sein:
> ...



Die Aussage so ist Falsch. Du bekommst auch immer noch die alten Treiber. Nur hat AMD seinen Treiber grundlegend neu aufgelegt mit dem Crimson Treiber und da musste man halt mal Abstriche machen und alte Karten in den Legacy Status schieben. 
Aber es werden alle GCN Karten unterstützt und das geht in 2012 los.

Und ja die Fermis werden offiziell noch unterstützt... jetzt guck mal in den Benchmarks wie diese im Vergleich zum damaligen AMD Pendant an Leistung verlieren....


----------



## DaHell63 (8. August 2016)

scorplord schrieb:


> Und ja die Fermis werden offiziell noch unterstützt... jetzt guck mal in den Benchmarks wie diese im Vergleich zum damaligen AMD Pendant an Leistung verlieren....



Die GTX 580 war damals schneller als die HD6970 und ist es heute noch.
Grafikkarten-Kaufberatung fur Mai 2016 - ComputerBase


----------



## xeonking (8. August 2016)

FortuneHunter schrieb:


> Drei mal darfst du raten warum ... Kleiner Tipp: Wer seine Karten bis zur Unendlichkeit rebranded tut gut daran sie zu unterstützen.
> So gesehen geht der Treibersupport sogar bis zur 7870, 7950, 7970 zurück.




natürlich unsinn, rebrands gibt es auch zahlreich bei nvidia. noch dazu kann man dennoch ohne probleme ältere karten aus den treiber aussperren.

gruß


----------

